# Wearing a backpack OVER a back carry in an ergo or beco?



## habitat (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm planning to travel (sometimes) alone with my baby-to-be. I will probably starting around 9-12 months.

I will have the ergo and am interested in whether anyone's carried a backpack over an ergo (or similar) also on the back? I tried it with a baby I nanny for, and I think with a few minor adjustments to the backpack I had, I could do it for day packs.

I've also tried the ergo backpack (the one made by ergo to strap onto their carriers), and I didn't like it. I felt that it was poorly designed and would rather alter a smaller camelbak with a build-in water feed (so convenient for all-day hikes) to work.

I guess my concerns would be whether the load in the backpack was uncomfortable on baby's back, and keeping the load at a good height, below baby's head, by adjusting the straps.

Just interested to see if anybody's managed to carry a backpack over an ergo or beco (also on the back) and has experience to share.

Thanks!


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I haven't actually tried it, but it seems to me that, unless the bag was very light, it would be awkward at best. Two straps over each shoulder would be bulky and the extra weight behind baby's back might throw off your center of balance. Nevermind that it might get to squishy for baby.

I have a mei tai that I love for back carries, but when I go somewhere that I want to carry other things along (water, diapers, snacks), like a hike, I use our frame backpack that has a large pocket under baby, right at the small of my back where it is better balanced, weight wise.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

I have done this almost daily (with a wrap - though I got the idea because my friend swore she saw someone with an ergo and a regular backpack on, so there you have it) with my DD since she was around 18mo? Maybe younger?

The most important thing for me was pulling the straps long so I could have the heavy part of the backpack resting below my DD - under her butt and mostly on my lower back. Using the chest strap on the backpack also helps if it is quite heavy. When the straps are long enough I can see a space between her and the upper part of the pack if I look in a mirror, though at times the vee of the straps has been right behind her head making a nice head support and winter windbreak. I do use a short wrap (usually in a rucksack) so it puts her higher than she would be in an Ergo I think. I've never had any problems with my balance and can carry a good amount of stuff. If it is super stuffed with, say, library books, then I put the backpack on my front.

DD loves it. She calls it "wearing the backpack."

FWIW I mostly travel by foot and transit with my DD and I even bring groceries home sometimes.

I don't know how young I would do it... I guess if you can see a space between the backpack and your LO's back, and you know it's not overpacked, you could do it rather young. Maybe 9mo? It's hard for me to say now becuase I can't remember how squishy they are that young. I know some sturdy 1yos that I would do it with though.


----------



## mimi_75 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a PPB boxy backpack diaper bag and I carry that with DD in a front carry in the Ergo. It works ok for us -- it's pretty comfortable.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

Onbag makes bags that are ment to be worn with babycarriers. There is also a diy pattern, if you are crafty.


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

With smaller babies, I wear the baby in the front in the Ergo, with a regular Jansport backpack on my back. With older babies, I reverse them. I like having the backpack in the front to reach my phone/wallet/bus pass/keys more easily.


----------

